# Anno 1404 Uk Version



## TippEx95 (13. Januar 2012)

Hey, habe bei all dem  Hype um Anno 2070 Lust auf Anno 1404 bekommen, da ich nicht so auf das Zukunftssetting stehe. Jetzt habe ich mal bei Amazon geguckt und gemerkt, dass mich die Uk Version deutlich weniger ksoten würde:
Anno Uk Import: http://www.amazon.de/UBI-Soft-Anno-...CDHQ/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1326490709&sr=8-9
Anno Deutsch http://www.amazon.de/UBI-Soft-ANNO-1404/dp/B0023GBOI6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326490709&sr=8-1
Da beide Spiele im deutschen Amazon sind, würden sich auch die Versandkosten nicht ändern.

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen:
Kann man die Uk Version auf Deutsch umstellen (oder per Sprachfiles manuell umpatchen)?
Kann ich die Uk Version in meinem deutschen Steam aktivieren?
Kann ich ggf. ein deutsches Venedig Add-on mit der Uk Version kombinieren?
Kann ich mit Besitzern der deutschen Version Multiplayer spielen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe,
TippEx


----------



## TippEx95 (14. Januar 2012)

Habe jetzt auch eine Uk Gold Version inklusive Add-on gefunden, bleiben also nur die Fragen, ob man die Sprache umpatchen kann (z.B. mit Steam aktivierung) und vor allem, ob man im Multiplayer mit deutschen Versionen kompatibel ist.
Anno 1404 Gold: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## dri71 (14. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Schau mal hier nach: UK-Importe.com - Die Ultimate Quelle f
Kann aber schon vorweg sagen, deutsch ist leider nicht dabei.

Gruss


----------



## chbdiablo (14. Januar 2012)

TippEx95 schrieb:


> Da beide Spiele im deutschen Amazon sind, würden sich auch die Versandkosten nicht ändern.



Das stimmt nicht, weil die UK Version ausschließlich von Marketplace-Drittanbietern verkauft wird und somit extra Versandkosten anfallen.


----------



## TippEx95 (14. Januar 2012)

Schonmal danke,
@dri71: Ist es nicht möglich, einfach die Sprachfiles auszutauschen?
@chbdiablo: Naja die 3€ Versandkosten sind den Unterschied von 11€ (gold Uk) zu 38€ (Königsedition) wert, ich meinte damit eher, dass ich keinen hohen Versand von der Insel in Kauf nehmen muss 

EDIT:
Okay, immerhin ein Problem gelöst, man kann die Sprachfiles manuell austauschen (http://www.spielerboard.de/strategiespiele-simulationen/314374-anno-1404-deutsche-sprachdatei.html)
Die interessantere Frage ist, ob der Multiplayer geht.


----------



## TippEx95 (11. März 2012)

Hat echt keiner mal ausprobiert die englische Version mit deutschen Freunden zu spielen? Hatte das Thema schon komplett vergessen, in den letzten Tagen aber wieder Lust auf Anno bekommen


----------



## Crysisheld (13. März 2012)

Der Multiplayer sollte ganz normal funktionieren, da Anno wohl nicht wie damals Quake4 spezielle Server für Deutschland und Großbritannien hatte. Und wenn Anno eine Freunde Funktion hat, dann kannst du ja so deine Freunde finden und einem Spiel beitreten.


----------

